# Shampoo for Cavalier coat



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm starting to show Lyra in a month or so... need some input on what kind of shampoo I should use on her. I don't really have access to most of the brands that show breeders use (Chris Christensen, Vellus, etc.), but I can find Biogroom, Biogance, and #1 All Systems here. 

Right now I'm using Earthbath, but I don't like that the smell doesn't stay at all. Trying to find a better alternative. I need a shampoo that will help grow coat. Do I need to use a conditioner as well? Lyra gets bathed once a week, and I use conditioner on her every other week.

I'm looking into maybe switching back to Biogroom, but I wasn't very impressed with it when I was using it on Cadence. I found a Taiwan made brand that I have gotten samples for and so far, I really like it! It's pretty popular with groomers here (in Asia). 

Wondering if the brand of shampoo really matters THAT much?


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

I recommond Crown royale and Vellus. They're shampoo for show dogs. You can google these two brands, and get shampoos from official website.
Cherrybrook.com is also a nice online petstore for show dogs. Hope these can help


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yup I know of those brands..  Unfortunately, I live in Asia, in a country where the postal service is very unreliable, so I'm limited to buying what I can find at the store..


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

lucidity said:


> Yup I know of those brands..  Unfortunately, I live in Asia, in a country where the postal service is very unreliable, so I'm limited to buying what I can find at the store..


Can you tell me which country do you live? If you only can get find Biogroom, Biogance, and #1 All Systems, I recommond BIO
#1 All system, after my dog used it, his coat was so dry and easily get static.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm actually in Malaysia. Do you mean Biogroom? Or Biogance?


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

lucidity said:


> I'm actually in Malaysia. Do you mean Biogroom? Or Biogance?


I mean BIO-Groom


----------

